# How do I get the new Swype on GB Blur?



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

I just switched back to Darkslide X from MIUI. I had the latest Swype while on MIUI and would like to have it again on Darkslide. What do I need to do upgrade to the latest swype? It won't upgrade the version I now have. Can I freeze it in TB or should I go into Root Explorer and rename it .bak?

I"ve never renamed anything before so that's kind of new territory for me.

There is a LOT I miss about MIUI. I hope they get all the bugs worked out before too long so I can go back!


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

I had a problem like this before. I used TB to uninstall the swype that came on the ROM, rebooted, then installed the new beta. If you do not want to uninstall the swype that came with the ROM, I'm not sure how the freeze or rename would work out for you.


----------



## ThatIrishKid617 (Jun 13, 2011)

unistall the old version (i use roottools or titub)
install new version
done
they can can coexist but requires an alternate install method (itll work if you have a legit swype beta key, i have one so im unable to test the "no key" scenario, apologies)


----------

